# Raymarine PC computer software?



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

does anyone have any recommendations on software with a chart that I can download my Raymarine numbers onto A PC computer ? Thanks


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what you need for "software with a chart" but you should be able to export your waypoints to a memory card and then just open them, or convert them then open them, in google earth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

